# Greeting from Chile!



## homusubi (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi ppl, i live in Chile and im new in this forum. Hope to keep learning 

I invite you to my post

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/63751-sudamerican-indoor-2-0-a.html


Greetings, and sry for my english, its not so good


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 8, 2008)

Hola, como esta usted? Estoy una... como se llama..? estoy una nueva por aqui, tambien. Y! Estoy practicando mi Espanol. Lo siento, no es bueno.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup homusubi


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard! 



WWW


----------



## homusubi (Apr 12, 2008)

thaks guys 

Seamaiden, keep the work, spanish isnt so hard


----------



## XcanabiX (Aug 24, 2009)

hey i just registered and i also recently just moved to chile. i have no idea what to do cuz i dont know anyone who smokes so its been a month!!!! do u live in santiago??


----------



## mazpot (Aug 25, 2009)

hey man welcome!


----------

